# It's been a pleasure



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Suns fans! The time has come when I relinquish my duties as moderator of the Suns forum. My desire to talk basketball has suffered quite a bit over the last month, and I don't want to be a moderator who doesn't give the forum the full effort it deserves.

It's been freakin' awesome serving you all, and thanks for everything. I'll still drift in and out from time to time, so it definitely ain't over. 

And I'll finish by saying...

*Go Suns!​*


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hey Suns fans! The time has come when I relinquish my duties as moderator of the Suns forum. My desire to talk basketball has suffered quite a bit over the last month, and I don't want to be a moderator who doesn't give the forum the full effort it deserves.
> 
> It's been freakin' awesome serving you all, and thanks for everything. I'll still drift in and out from time to time, so it definitely ain't over.
> 
> ...



Ah, c'mon Chris.

The board still needs you. I hope you get your desire back
to talkin b-ball. 

Thanks helping me out when I first started figuring this
board out. I really appreciated it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ah that sucks, take it easy man.. and by the way, I think brother above me should become a suns moderator, dont you think? ;]


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

It's been real homie. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chris will be known as one of the achitects who helped build this place. It was awesome "working" with you on it. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks guys. Hold this place down Suns fans! :cheers:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

does he get a gold watch?  hehe


----------

